# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Να ενισχύσουμε λίγο τον Κάλαμο!ΝΕΟΣ (#20751)

## macthegreek

Χαιρετώ κ εγω με την σειρά μου όλη την παρέα κ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ σε ολους!!

Οπως καταλαβαινετε μυρίζει ψαρίλα το post!Πιστεύω το nodID μου να ειναι αυτο που αναφέρω στον τίτλο!!
Αναζητω λιγη βοήθεια, πριν με κραξετε ενημερωνω οτι εχω διαβάσει πολλες συζητησεις αλλα τα λινκ που έχουν 
ποστάρει τα πιο εμπειρα μελη σαν απαντησεις σε νεους σαν εμενα δεν μπορω να τα ανοιξω (error 404 ktl)!!Απο το search παλι δεν 
καταφερα να βρω απαντησεις σε ολα μου τα ερωτήματα!!
Αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση να με κατατοπισει θα του ημουν ευγνόμων!!

Ευχαριστω!! ::

----------


## range

Υπάρχουν άτομα πιο έμπειρα κ παλιά φυσικά απο εμένα που θα σε βοηθήσουν κ δεν πρόκειται να σε κραξει κανείς, κανε λίγη υπομονή κ σύντομα θα σου απαντήσουν  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Κλασσικό σύμπτωμα επειδή το forum βγαίνει και στο internet και στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Το θέμα σου το διαβάζω στο…
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=38379
ενώ εσύ το βλέπεις στο..
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38379
οπότε απλά προσθέτεις ένα *.net* μετά το awmn στα link που δεν ανοίγουν.
Τώρα εάν σε βγάλει στην αρχική σελίδα θα έχεις πέσει σε κανένα πολύ παλιό post από το phpbb

Μερικές φορές είναι πιο εύκολα να κάνεις αναζήτηση από το google προσθέτοντας την λέξη awmn ή καλύτερα site:www.awmn.net

Να τολμήσω να προτείνω το http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38190 για αρχή.
Έχει σίγουρα μερικά που θα τα βρεις χρήσιμα.

Καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## macthegreek

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις....!!!
nikola χρησιμο το thread που μου εστειλες και σ'ευχαριστω, ειναι εγκυκλοπαιδικης μορφωσης , απλα ειναι πιστευω το επομενο βημα
γτ στην παρουσα φαση νομιζω πρεπει πρωτα να εντοπισω τους διαθεσιμους κομβους γυρω μου να δω αν οντως μπορω να 
ενταχθω στο δικτυο, τι επιλογες εχω , πως θα βρω τον καταλληλοτερο κτλ!
Αν δουμε οτι οντως με βλεπει κ εμενα ο ηλιος λιγακι θα τα οργανωσω ολα οπως προβλεπονται απο της κοινωτητα!! :: 
Γι αυτο ζηταω λιγη καθοδηγηση για να τα παρουμε ολα με μια σειρα!!

----------


## macthegreek

Να σημειωσω οτι ακολουθησα τα βηματα στο PlugMe in και εστειλα κ pm σε εναν κομβο που βλεπω απλα δεν 
υπηρξε ανταποκριση!Γι αυτο απευθυνθηκα στο forum μηπως ακολουθειτε αλλη διαδικασια!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Να σημειωσω οτι ακολουθησα τα βηματα στο PlugMe in και εστειλα κ pm σε εναν κομβο που βλεπω απλα δεν 
> υπηρξε ανταποκριση!Γι αυτο απευθυνθηκα στο forum μηπως ακολουθειτε αλλη διαδικασια!!


καλημερα. ο κομβος στον οποιο εστειλες, τι χρωμα ειχε? κοκκινο η πρασινο?

----------


## macthegreek

Γεια σου mikemtb!
Πράσινο (Διασυνδέσεις: 4 (+1 Access Points) Πελάτες: 0)

----------


## range

Απλά περίμενε λίγο κάποια στιγμή θα σου απαντήσουν όπως καταλεβενεις ειναι μέσω email κ η πιθανότητα να το δει άμεσα δεν ειναι μεγάλη

----------


## mikemtb

> Γεια σου mikemtb!
> Πράσινο (Διασυνδέσεις: 4 (+1 Access Points) Πελάτες: 0)


να φανταστω εστειλες στον 18531 ?
μου εχει τυχει να στειλω ετσι μυνημα μεσα απο το wind, και να το δει ο αλλος μετα απο 2 βδομαδες!!
μια καλη ιδεα ειναι, οταν σου ηρθε το e-mail απο το wind (επιβεβαιωση οτι εστειλες μυνημα) εκει φαινεται του αλλου το mail. εχοντας αυτο κανε μια ψαχτικη στο f/b. δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι!! αλλιως υπομονη! η βρες κανα διπλανο του (δεν εχει κ πολλους)
αποτι ειδα η αποσταση ειναι γυρω στα 12 χιλιομετρα, οποτε για να συνδεθεις θα χρειαστεις σιγουρα πιατο και να συνδεθεις σε 'α' (5500 Mhz)

----------


## macthegreek

Τελικα μου απαντησε το παλικαρι που εχει τον κομβο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
απ οτι φαινεται ειναι προθυμος να με βοηθησει οσο μπορει!!
Ευχαριστω κ εσας που ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου, ελπιζω να καταφερω 
να μπω και να επεκτεινω κ το δικτυο!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Τελικα μου απαντησε το παλικαρι που εχει τον κομβο... 
> απ οτι φαινεται ειναι προθυμος να με βοηθησει οσο μπορει!!
> Ευχαριστω κ εσας που ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου, ελπιζω να καταφερω 
> να μπω και να επεκτεινω κ το δικτυο!!


αντε, μπραβο!! με το καλο!!
οτι χρειαστεις εδω θαμαστε

----------


## ntrits

Έχεις εξοπλισμό έτοιμο;

----------


## macthegreek

Οχι δεν έχω τπτ!! :: 
Περιμενω πρωτα οδηγιες να δουμε αν καλυπτω τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις κ μετα θα παρω οτι χρειαζεται!
Γιατι ειδα ενα καραβι εξοπλισμο στο PlugMeIn κ καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να ψωνισεις αναλογα με το τι θες να 
φτιαξεις!

----------


## klarabel

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ειναι καλύτερα να συμβουλευθείς κάποιον κομβούχο για το τι θα πάρεις γιατι μόνος ίσως να μην κάνεις σωστη επιλογή.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

